# Post Your Savinelli Pics



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I have 3 right now. Let's see what's out there.

Punto Oro 310



EX315 Opera



Bent Shorty


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Sadly I cant. I lost mine somewhere in 2 acres of grass while on the riding lawn tractor last week.
I am bummed.:mmph:


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

El ****** said:


> Sadly I cant. I lost mine somewhere in 2 acres of grass while on the riding lawn tractor last week.
> I am bummed.:mmph:


Ouch, that hurts. Sorry to hear about it. Keep on looking.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Although this isn't my actual pipe, mine looks identical to this one... But maybe a little cleaner.

A Sav' Capri Root Briar 904


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Now you got me thinking, Dale, my Punto's a 904 shape also. The 310's a poker shape that was out of stock.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here ya go...


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

My god, I've never seen that chart. Do they sell it as a poster, lol?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El ****** said:


> Sadly I cant. I lost mine somewhere in 2 acres of grass while on the riding lawn tractor last week.
> I am bummed.:mmph:


Got a friend with a good hunting dog?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine looks exactly like this, but the grain is a tiny bit better. It's a 120 Anni.

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS6SLDnxKJlQ2DIeIJ0iwstaTvPBBiCf584rZLw1aoS4nxNwCmmRw


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's my Roma.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

That 904 shape seems to be pretty popular.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe we should sticky that chart for reference. Thanks for posting that , Dale. 

Great looking pipes, guys.

The 904 is a classic. Anymore Savs ?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

the shapes not on the chart are the hercules ones like the 604 and stuff though XD


----------



## dademoss (Feb 18, 2008)

Savenelli Trevi 111 with Trout Stream and a shot of Jim Beam Rye.

Bought the pipe at Cincinnati Tobaconnist right before they closed:frown:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Siena 320KS









Tundra 628 sandblast









There's also a Punto Oro canadian which I've never taken a photo of. Will post it later.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

My Savinelli 104 churchwarden


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's the Punto Oro canadian


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Which one, easier just to list them. One or multiples of Autograph, Corallo, Capri Root, Artisan, Virginia, Alligator, Dry System, Natural, Oscar, Roma, Tortuga, Champagne, Leonardo Bombard, etc. My favorites by far are Corallos and the Capri Roots which are Carollo seconds. You might say I like Savinellis. 








Carollos


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Love the display setup you have. Very classy and I want one!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

That's an impressive collection!
What Savinelli lines would you rate as the top 5 ones?


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

:hail: 53, You the man !


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Firedawg said:


> Love the display setup you have. Very classy and I want one!


You can have the display case, I want the pipes! mg:

Here are mine, a 413 Standing and a Moka. Both were purchased from a BoB here.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, this is a good thread to ask this question -- how do you get the pics to show up in-line? I can barely get the thumbnails to crank out, much less an inline photo. I think I managed two thumbnails once, but usually it gags on the second one and the third one has never shown up yet. I realize it's off-thread, but there are so many good pics here I thought there'd be more people to ask.

And 53's display case full of Savinelli's was stolen from a pipe museum, pretty sure. :lol: Whatever, totally mind-boggling no matter what! :hail:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I use photobucket. Just copy the image link and paste and voila!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

SmoknTaz said:


> I use photobucket. Just copy the image link and paste and voila!


I've done that and I get a link to the photobucket picture. Hmmm...

Hah!! Gotta wrap in the img tag!

Thanks, Ken!

This one is actually mine. The other one was not.

Here's the other side:


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I use imageshack, you don't have to register. Photobucket has their censorship crap.

After you load up from "my pictures", just copy, paste the "forum" link.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

That is so weird - when I looked at the chart my eye went straight to one pipe - 673KS - I swear my grandfather had that pipe, and I think I smoked it a couple times years and years ago I'm hoping my father still has it, I'll have to check the next time I'm over - wouldn't it be a blast if it was a Savinelli circa 1950ish?!?!? (if it they made it back then??)<O


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Requiem said:


> That's an impressive collection!
> What Savinelli lines would you rate as the top 5 ones?


 Corallos and Capri Roots are the best smoking IMO. If I had to pick the best 5 smoking it would be Corallo (Capri Root) included, Autograph, Virginia, Champagne, Dry System. Very hard to answer as I only have one I ever bought that I didnt like the way it smoked, the Alligator. From the $75 range up I think they are very well made, good smoking pipes. I have Dunhills, Ardors etc but 8 out of 10 times you catch me, I will have a Savinelli in my chompers.
Bang for the buck for new smokers, if you pick up a Dry system it is an excellent pipe to learn with and will progress with you over time. I havent used the balsa inserts for years but they do have their place and time. Everyones opinion will differ as I have friends with large Sav collections also and will give you 5 different answers :wink:


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Branden, thanks for posting your impressive collection. Autograph is their "high end" pipes ?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Is the Capri line no longer produced?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

My single Sav










A standing 677. It was cheap & it smokes like a dream; I quickly began to love the shape once I had it.










a pic of it standing


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A beautiful pipe is truly a thing to behold. :tu


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

pffintuff said:


> Branden, thanks for posting your impressive collection. Autograph is their "high end" pipes ?


 Yes the Autographs are all hand made. By the way that 315EX is sweet, love that shape.



DSturg369 said:


> Is the Capri line no longer produced?


 No sir, the Corallo and Capri were part of the Punto Oro line and are no longer available. You can still find new old stock and estates if you keep an eye open.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't find my shape on any of the charts, 304 KS. I don't know anything about Savinellis, I got this one with a pipe rack I won. It sat in my reject box for a long while because it was so dirty and caked closed, I had no idea what it was. Sure is a sweet smoker now, though.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Yamaha53 said:


> Which one, easier just to list them. One or multiples of Autograph, Corallo, Capri Root, Artisan, Virginia, Alligator, Dry System, Natural, Oscar, Roma, Tortuga, Champagne, Leonardo Bombard, etc. My favorites by far are Corallos and the Capri Roots which are Carollo seconds. You might say I like Savinellis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's freakin epic


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice pics of the pipes... I am not a pipe smoker but you can tell there is craftsmanship in the finished product... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

jfdiii said:


> Can't find my shape on any of the charts, 304 KS. I don't know anything about Savinellis, I got this one with a pipe rack I won. It sat in my reject box for a long while because it was so dirty and caked closed, I had no idea what it was. Sure is a sweet smoker now, though.


 What are the markings? If memory serves me right the 304 was similar to the 313.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

The Trevi is an exact replacement for the one I lost. The Bing I've been wanting for a long time now.
Since they got here 'between' these are my Fathers Day / Birthday presents.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I just gave myself a Savinelli Autograph with bamboo stem. Haven't had a chance to take any pics yet, but it looks like this ('though the stain is red, not black). A local B&M had it on display for 6 years, I grabbed it when they took 40% off the price. It is a very nice smoker with a huge bowl.


----------

